# Latest Build Dodge Charger



## Hey Mr DJ (Mar 1, 2013)

Built this Dodge Charger - Comments? Back in the model building world after about a 10 year rest. Would love any tips or tricks you pros can give...I've been collecting them over time....got quite a few, but can always use more. 

Biggest one - White lettering tires - whats the best way for an old shaky hand half blind guy...??:wave:


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sweet!!!*



Hey Mr DJ said:


> Built this Dodge Charger - Comments? Back in the model building world after about a 10 year rest. Would love any tips or tricks you pros can give...I've been collecting them over time....got quite a few, but can always use more.
> 
> Biggest one - White lettering tires - whats the best way for an old shaky hand half blind guy...??:wave:


*Hello my friend, my name is Joe aka Camaro75..I too came back from the dead from 1994....returned first to Diecast...and just this year to Plastics...but really I been building cars since 72-82...stopped to Drag race, then again in 89-94, stop to race again retired in 98 from it...long story short I retired from a different Racing DH MTN bike racing in 2004..Now its just collectiing and building cars..Diecast & Plastic.....I love what you have built, and its great like my last two kits...Yes we do need help?...But in my word and throught Its awesome!....best of luck in your quest.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Hey Mr DJ (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for your comments Joe...appreciated!! Hope to see some of your builds soon...


----------



## Hey Mr DJ (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey Mr DJ said:


> Thanks for your comments Joe...appreciated!! Hope to see some of your builds soon...


Here is my next project: My uncle owns this sweet '50 Ford Convertible...Found 2 kits on eBay and that's what next on the building block...He's sent me lots of reference pictures, so we are good to go....


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Man I love that color on that Charger, what is it? For the tire lettering I'd try either Patto's in Australia (great prices and service) or Slixx. I had a nice source for the Goodyear Polyglas tire decals but it seems it has dried up and I used my last set on my '66 GT350H.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sweeet!!!!!!*



Hey Mr DJ said:


> Here is my next project: My uncle owns this sweet '50 Ford Convertible...Found 2 kits on eBay and that's what next on the building block...He's sent me lots of reference pictures, so we are good to go....


*WOW!, I can't wait when you're done with it...I remember having this kit back in 73 but mines was a 49 built, as a Gasser in Yellow called "Hell Cat" with a 427 OHC FORD Engine, Blower, white Headers, Red interior, yellow roll cage, etc...I could go on and on on this Gem...Boy! do I wish I had pixs...Awesome kit buddy! *


----------



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

wow great build. i am in the same situation as you and camaro, have returned to modeling after to long of an absence.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I think it came out great!!

My only criticism is the distributor is sup[posed to be on an angle to the passenger side.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

cool car


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very cool car, indeed...love the Chargers...nice build too!


----------

